
Huawai suspects Fedex package interception - hohohmm
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-huawei-tech-fedex-exclusive/huawei-reviewing-fedex-relationship-says-packages-diverted-idUSKCN1SX1RZ
======
luckylion
By this point, using US businesses when you need to not depend on the US
government liking you seems foolish.

